# After Effects - Maske zeitweise ausblenden



## Hammdulla (26. August 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

zuersteinmal, ich bin neu hier und auch ein absoluter After Effects Anfänger.

Ich will einen Lichtschwertkampf animieren. Wir haben dazu mit Holzschwertern gekämpft und einen leeren Lichtschwertgriff benutzt, wenn das Schwert ausgefahren werden soll.
Das animieren mit Maske und weißer Fläche usw krieg ich hin, aber wie schaffe ich es, dass die Maske nur dann zu sehen ist, wenn das Lichtschwert zu sehen ist? In Frames, wo es nicht zu sehen ist steht die Maske trotzdem einfach da. Wenn ich sie verschieben will, verschiebe ich sie in allen Frames, sodass dann die choreo nicht mehr passt. Kann man sie nicht einfach zeitweise ausblenden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Bitte beschreibt auch genau wo ich klicken muss, da ich wie gesagt Anfänger bin.
Ich nutze After Effects CS6.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Viele Grüße

Hammdulla


----------



## Another (31. August 2017)

Wie du die Maske animierst weißt du ja anscheinend. Dann setzt die Maske, sobald du sie nicht brauchst, genau 1'nen Frame vor/nach dessen Animation ganz außerhalb des Bereichs.


----------

